# Oil pressure warning light on VW Golf



## Timmy2012 (Apr 10, 2012)

Purchased 2005 VW golf, only had the car for about two weeks before the oil pressure warning light came on. I just had it towed to the dealership and am waiting for a response. I did a search on the internet and it appears that the passsat had an oil sludge problem and there was a class action lawsuit. Obviously, this doesn't help me. I have one question:
if i could change the oil pressure warning light by this automotive tool


----------



## Elwood (Aug 10, 2001)

You cannot change the pressure at which the oil pressure switch is activated with any tool. Its a mechanical switch.

The VCDS tool from Ross-Tech is about the same price, has great support, and universally accepted as the best tool for the job (if you still think you need to buy a tool).

What engine do you have in your Golf?


----------



## rommeldawg (May 25, 2009)

if this is the 1.8 then yes they had issues with sludging and blocking the pickup... we have seen this a lot but not the end of the world and the engines are tough. oil pressure is what it is there is no adjustment on these cars and it would be wrong way to deal with it. droppiung pan cleaning and replacing the pickup is what is normally done.


----------



## stratclub (Feb 3, 2007)

The tool you linked to is Chinese junk and would most likly *only* read generic OBD2 codes on a VW.

The best diagnostic tool to buy for VW's is called VCDS. http://www.ross-tech.com/


----------

